# Mama mode or Papa mode that is the question



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi everyone, another question regarding Podgy's behavior... Talk about strange behaviour from my supposed male pigeon - I thought Podgy was male, he is in love with my foot and has tried mating on occasion, he postures and coo's and growls etc and there are beautiful irridescent green, blue and purple feathers on his neck - but since receiving this reply in one of my posts ....



> Cooter did all of that, especially the cat jingle ball toy thing - LOL - I posted almost the same question "is this mating behaviour??" We all thought that Coots was a boy with the stomping and posturing. THEN about 5 minutes after my post...Cooter laid an egg! I can always tell when the next pair of eggs is coming- she starts cooing to the toy and carrying it around and putting it in her nest and sitting on it - she even sits on it sometimes along with the eggs. It looks odd-since the ball doesn't fit real well, but then she's happy and that is all that matters.


I have noticed that he is completely mothering this cat ball thing. He has made a nest for it - he even came out today and collected a bright paper strip one of my kids had left on the floor and took it back to his nest. He coos at this ball and sits on it for ages. He has become a little reluctant to leave his cage. He'll come out for a little while but will go back fairly quickly. And his poo - they are HUGE!! I think I read somewhere here that hens will do huge poops after they have been on the nest for a while?? What do you think? Can I expect an egg soon or is he just in Papa Mode?? Regarding his age, I would put him at approx. 5 - 6 months old. (He was a rescued baby feral).
Thanks 
Dana


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That is so sweet! This is about the right age for sexual maturity. Papa's can also be very good at sitting and can't wait for their turn. With no eggs, could still be a male.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Males also have huge poops after sitting in the nest too long. 
Well, you will know for sure after the egg comes, or not.
I was wrong so many times in guessing their sex. 

Reti


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll bet that you get an egg!  They usually lay 2 of them about 48 hours apart. Don't take it away or it will prolong the laying cycle. They sit on them for 18 (ish) days and then seem to lose interest, and then do it all over again a month later. cooter doesn't have a friend yet, and she has a piece of newspaper that she covers her eggs with when she is off of her nest...clever girl! She laid an egg on monday and has it and her jingle ball in the nest now.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

with him bringing something to the cat ball he sounds like he thinks it is his baby you hatched...lol.. I noticed cock birds here bring twigs and hay to his girl on babies so she can tuck it in the nest.. I would guess he is a he.. but they have fooled folks before.. sounds very funny to watch... they have such a strong drive to procreate.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

We want pics, we want pic, we want pics....


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Kiko&Kalani said:


> We want pics, we want pic, we want pics....


ditto

Reti


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey,

I take it Podgy has not laid an egg yet . What's Podgy been up to lately? K & K have been ignoring me totally as they are in mating mode. All I get out of the deal are more hostile pecks, more poop, more loud cooing and more feathers to pick up.  I think I am just a little annoyed that Kiko pooped on my head today and messed up a shirt I had just ironed! .


----------



## gailpataa (May 17, 2011)

I have a female bird that I thought was a boy, she was doing the same thing to my foot, I couldn't believe it when awhile later there was an egg in her cage. It is absolutely amazing how intelligent pigeons are. Mine also had a toy terratactal about 4inches long, but it wasn't a love story she beat that thing with her wings pecked at it and would actually throw it out of her cage. Its halourious. I have also seen her corner a young cat and actually have it scared to move.(I still have that cat he nevers goes near the bird) She has a large cage for the day time and because when she was very little I kept her in a cat carrier she still wants to go in it at night and makes sure to let me know. If she out playing and goes in her night bed to play and act like she owns the world god save the cat that goes to see what the noise is. I could go on all day about the antics of this little bird but I won't, all I know is that they make the most wonderful pets a person could have.


----------

